# Honda Rubicon



## zman (Jan 9, 2002)

Hey,
Wanted to buy a Honda Rubicon and would like a little input from anyone that has any knowledge on this ATV




ZMAN


----------



## bhntr (Feb 13, 2001)

I bought one in 2002 I've got abot 600 miles on it and use it all the time on my farm.Its been a great machine.
What is it you would like to know?


----------



## zman (Jan 9, 2002)

Hello,
I am going to buy the 2003 Honda Rubicon with a 2500 lb winch, snow plow, hand guards, lift kit, gun scabbard, and 2 sets of tires in the morning. I have read alot and found nothing bad about the Honda. Got it for 1500.00 off at a dealer near the house and really couldnt pass it up. I am pretty excited about the new addition to the family and think it will do the job and then some for me!!



Have a great day

"Id rather be lost in the woods than found at home"

ZMAN


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Did you get her?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Check out this ATV forum....Actually for any make or model.

http://66.216.19.154/Forums.htm


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

i had a honda i think it was a 99(not a rubicon) it was really good for pusing snow, we did have chains on the back tires. it also hade a lot of puling power. it was not to good on hauling stuff on the racks no side rails on them and could not hold a lot of pounds.


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

All Honda Quads tend to be exceptionally reliable especially in the engine department. Other brands of machines have had quality problems in the past but seem to be improving.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Biggest downside of the Honda - rack capacity and towing capacity both the weakest in the industry. The Rubicon, by my recollection, has a rack capacity of 140 pounds (compare to 170 - 200 pounds for competing quads). Could cause a problem if you're planning on using an ATV sprayer and filling it up with 25 gallons.


----------



## bhntr (Feb 13, 2001)

I would not worry all that much on rack capacity. I use mine on the farm almost every day. And I have exceeded every capacity rating (rack and towing) on my rubicon and it has held up excelent. You should use caution and common sense when using any machine in this manner. I only have experience with the Honda rubicon and rancher so I only tell about my experiences with these two models.


----------

